# [risolto]WorkspaceSwicher crasha dopo passaggio xorg>xfre

## RobbaZ

Ciao a tutti! 

Sto impazzendo... Ieri ho lanciato un emerge world -u e inavvertitamente (ahime') ho emerso anche xorg che mi ha chiaramente disinstallato xfree.. Siccome in questo periodo non ho molto tempo per mettermi a configurarlo ho deciso di unmergerlo e ritornare a xfree..

Dopo aver fatto questo X parte tranquillamente (o quasi  :Wink:  ) ma subito mi crasha il Workspace Switcher sulla gnome-panel! L'errore che mi dà è:

```
The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet".

Details: Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/applet_45/prefs;background=pixmap:18876816,-1,-1;orient=up;size=large;locked_down=false

Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
```

Io uso xfce4 con la gnome-panel-2.8.0 e ora monto xfree-4.3.0-r7

Ho provato a cercare sul forum ma ho trovato solo questa discussione che però non mi ha aiutato...

aiuuuuuuto   :Confused: Last edited by RobbaZ on Fri Nov 19, 2004 12:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Panda

sei fortunano... a me con x.org il plugin per flash mi fa crashare qualsiasi browser e windowmaker non ne vuole sapere....

----------

## RobbaZ

eh.. ho appunto sentito che xorg da parecchie grane specie ai possessori di Ati (come nel mio caso) ed è per questo che lo "unmerso" in vista di periodi migliori   :Shocked:  ... Una volta riemerso xfree però non capisco perchè mi dia sti errori! (che tra l'altro leggendo i vari 3d sul forum sembrano comparire a molti nella mia stessa situazione, cioè che sono tornati da xorg a xfree...)

----------

## RobbaZ

Ho le lacrime agli occhi per la felicità!  :Smile:  Ho risolto...! ahahah

E' partito tutto quando ho unmerso e riemerso subito dopo le librerie "libwnck" e "libxklavier"!

 :Wink:  ciauuu

----------

